# Tumbling a flask?



## lblackvelvet (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello all,  As you all know, I am new at tumbling and will soon be tumbling my first flask which is a 1/2 pint amber and I would like to know if I need to change the RPM's or do anything different due to the shape of the bottle ?  Thanks, Kevin...


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 14, 2014)

be careful how much copper you use on teh outside as the shape of the bottle will actas paddles. you need some space between the outer edges of the bottle and the cannister walls. if copper gets stuck in there it's possible to break the bottle. get the R.P.M.s down to 60 or below. good luck. there is really only one way to learn and you're doing it..... jim


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Jim,    I figured I may have to make some adjustments for tumbling a flask as you stated.  Thanks for the good advise, I need to make a new stopple for the base end of flask this week. I will post a picture after I finish it. Kevin..


----------

